# Jerry Bailey Gisi



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2016)

I finished this pen up several months ago, but never got a good chance to get pictures of it. Especially as of late it's been hard for me to track down where it's been as my wife has been using it a lot.

This is a @Jerry B blank that he made for my wife. Jr. Gent II kit. CA finish. My wife absolutely loves this pen. And since she has a Jerry blank of her own on a pen, she's stopped eyeing mine up!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 3, 2016)

Interesting.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2016)

Nicely done Matt, that's a cool blank! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 3, 2016)

a job well done 
it's especially harder to fill a custom color request, never knowing if you'd gotten it quite right  ........ very happy she likes it
If I'd have know that was the kit/style pen you'd be using, I would've made a top piece to replace the finial with, _that _would've taken the level of this pen over the top 
With my current situation, I'm guessing these will eventually be collectors items (at least a Jerry Bailey "special" will be) since I won't be making these blanks anymore
we were lucky I was able to make this one when I did

Reactions: Sincere 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you, Jerry! It's sad, but understandable, that you're having to get out of doing this. I feel privileged to have been able to turn two of your blanks.

Do you remember what the woods were that you dyed orange and purple? I know the yellow is some Black Locust Burl in its natural color - I've got some of that on hand.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> a job well done
> it's especially harder to fill a custom color request, never knowing if you'd gotten it quite right  ........ very happy she likes it
> If I'd have know that was the kit/style pen you'd be using, I would've made a top piece to replace the finial with, _that _would've taken the level of this pen over the top
> With my current situation, I'm guessing these will eventually be collectors items (at least a Jerry Bailey "special" will be) since I won't be making these blanks anymore
> we were lucky I was able to make this one when I did



Are you not making them anymore?
I should have put you in the last place on the pen blank swap. Dag nabbit....now I'll never get one....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Nicely done Matt....that's a perty one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2016)

That's a beautiful pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 4, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Do you remember what the woods were that you dyed orange and purple


the purple I know is Maple Burl, and if I remember correctly the orange was Holly



ripjack13 said:


> Are you not making them anymore?


Last Thursday I had a 3 hour "dressing down" session with my doctor  and he informed me in no unequivocal terms that I had to stop doing _Any/All_ wood working of Any kind ....... forever ......... 
I've fought him long enough thinking "I knew better" , but there comes a time when you have to accept reality

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> the purple I know is Maple Burl, and if I remember correctly the orange was Holly



I thought the purple was maple burl, but glad you confirmed! I might have to try to replicate the color/colors now that I'm set up to stabilize and going to be playing around with dyes. Maybe I'll have Kondo segment me a small piece I can turn a finial replacement from if I can get a good match on the colors.


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> the purple I know is Maple Burl, and if I remember correctly the orange was Holly
> 
> 
> Last Thursday I had a 3 hour "dressing down" session with my doctor  and he informed me in no unequivocal terms that I had to stop doing _Any/All_ wood working of Any kind ....... forever .........
> I've fought him long enough thinking "I knew better" , but there comes a time when you have to accept reality



That really sucks Jerry, you do outstanding work. Got to take of yourself though man! All the best to you. You're still going to hang out with us degenerates though right? Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> the purple I know is Maple Burl, and if I remember correctly the orange was Holly
> 
> 
> Last Thursday I had a 3 hour "dressing down" session with my doctor  and he informed me in no unequivocal terms that I had to stop doing _Any/All_ wood working of Any kind ....... forever .........
> I've fought him long enough thinking "I knew better" , but there comes a time when you have to accept reality



Man...that's rough...I'm sorry to hear it. What are your plans here on out?


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 4, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I might have to try to replicate the color/colors now that I'm set up to stabilize and going to be playing around with dyes. Maybe I'll have Kondo segment me a small piece I can turn a finial replacement from if I can get a good match on the colors


Good luck getting a match on the colors unless you use the same dyes as I do (which I've already sent you a link for) 
I'll message you later the exact color name/lot number (of the orange) so if needed you can try to replicate ..... 
But, I just might have a piece of that left over you can make use of for the finial, Katy's was the only pen I've done with that species/color combination
Which would you rather use for the finial, the orange (my recommendation) or the purple ?



Tony said:


> You're still going to hang out with us degenerates though right?


Ya'll ain't gonna get rid of me that easy, just because I can't Do, doesn't mean I don't have the interest anymore, and I can still give my opinions/critique on the stuff ya'll make



ripjack13 said:


> What are your plans here on out?


Right now, have no idea .... 1st thing on the list is Herc and I have to move ..... more doctors orders ...... have to get a place that's ground floor and single story ..... forbidden to have to do stairs on a regular basis.
Am actually hoping that "forever" isn't really forever ...... maybe if I quit completely for a year or so (which I've refused to do), I can heal enough to be able to at least start doing the segmented blanks again.......
time will tell ........... If not, then I guess Herc and I need to find a new hobby/past time to keep us busy ...... have already received a local offer to do some teaching when I up to it,
which is a good possibility since youth's today aren't given the incentive/chance to get involved in wood working ...... there isn't a single school in this county that offers a "shop" class like we had when growing up and being educated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> Good luck getting a match on the colors unless you use the same dyes as I do (which I've already sent you a link for)
> I'll message you later the exact color name/lot number (of the orange) so if needed you can try to replicate .....
> But, I just might have a piece of that left over you can make use of for the finial, Katy's was the only pen I've done with that species/color combination
> Which would you rather use for the finial, the orange (my recommendation) or the purple ?



Yeah, I know what dyes you use, but figured I'd still have some experimentation to get a match!  (The real secret is the formulas for when you mix the dyes to create other colors - that I don't know and will have to play around with!)

I agree with your recommendation that the orange would work better for the finial replacement, though the purple wouldn't look too bad either. If you don't have any little pieces of the wood leftover, I'd do my best to duplicate - would give me incentive to experiment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, @Jerry B - I went and found an old message from you, in which you stated the wood used. (I thought you had told me once, so I had to look!)

Orange dyed Maple Burl, double dyed Maple Burl (red & purple), Black Locust Burl, w- red & blue veneer segments


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 4, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I went and found an old message from you, in which you stated the wood used


I knew I usually do that with every blank and even went looking myself, when I couldn't find it I figured I might not have this time because of the circumstances that we made the blank 

I looked at those pictures for a good 15 minutes, sure didn't look like Maple because of the grain, that's why I figured I'd used Holly
I should definitely have some of that left, will take me a day or so to find it as I had a buddy here packing everything up so there'd be no temptation for me to keep trying to make something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2016)

Very nice Matt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 4, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> Last Thursday I had a 3 hour "dressing down" session with my doctor  and he informed me in no unequivocal terms that I had to stop doing _Any/All_ wood working of Any kind ....... forever .........
> I've fought him long enough thinking "I knew better" , but there comes a time when you have to accept reality



Just get a hobby and stay away from it for a couple of years. I've stayed out of my studio for 5 years after the docs told me the same thing.
Been doing photography seriously, but recently, I've got the bug again, and I'm going back out there. Since all my tools have been long since paid for
I just let them sit. Now it's heck to pay for letting them sit, but it feels good to be back out there again, at a reduced pace and with less exposure than before,
If you can let your tools sit, just leave them. Don't get rid of stuff. It's surprising how tied up our identity is with what we do, and it's important to be able to visit the shop if only in the mind. When you get rid of your equipment, it can have a real affect.
A guy goes to the doc (as we have all heard) and says, "hey doc when I do that it hurts". Doc says: "don't do that".
So when you get back at it in as many years as it takes, don't do that. Keep away from CA - it will kill you.
Buy the best respirator and air equipment you can.
Doctors know a lot, but they don't know it all. Our bodies are miraculous machines, they can regenerate, but they need a lot of rest to do it.
Give yourself permission to walk away. But give yourself permission to visit, too.
FWIW/YMMV

-Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 4, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Just get a hobby and stay away from it for a couple of years.


I'm not getting rid of anything, it's all going into storage with my big boy tools, and the multitude of boxes of wood I have gathered, and especially my stabilized/dyed/double/triple dyed stuffs
took me too long to collect everything (and to make my custom woods), and I always bought the best of tools .....

I'm hoping, in the back of my mind, that I can quit completely for the next year, finish my surgeries, then all the therapies .....
and then hopefully I'll be healed enough that I can at least get back to making the segmented blanks and doing some pens.
That's my hope (I'm not telling the doctor this though) .... it might not happen, but I figure I have to at least try

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------

